# Direct TV and HDMI Switch



## gopher50 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a HD Direct TV Receiver and a Playstation 3 running through a manual HDMI switch (Monoprice HDS-201), that then feeds a single HDMI cable into my 42" Panasonic Plasma TV. This is a manual push button switch. I have no problems switching to the PS3, the picture comes up right away, but almost 50% of the time, when I switch back to the Direct TV, I have no picture. I have tried powering down both the HD Receiver and the TV, then powering them back up and nothing comes up on the screen. The Direct TV receiver is on, and I can see that it is getting the signals from the remote, but the picture is black, almost like the TV has lost the feed from the receiver. The TV is still on, and in the HDMI input mode, and as I stated, I can see the PS3 right away when I switch back. The only way I can get the Direct TV to come back up is to reset the receiver, which then can take up to 10 minutes to re-boot and re-set all of the satellite settings. Pretty annoying. I am wondering if others have had this problem, and what may be the root cause, or if maybe I have a bad direct TV receiver?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi gopher50, and welcome to TSG.

You are definitely not the only one with HDMI switching problems using DirecTV receivers ...

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?channelID=1&postID=10250795&ie=x#e10250795


----------

